# Installing FreeBSD 9 on a macbook 2,1 (late 2006) using ZFS



## nano (Mar 29, 2012)

It's a long time since Mac OSX last ran on this Macbook. Right now I'm using xubuntu after some boot problems I had with Arch, which is my favourite GNU/Linux distro, and I decided to try FreeBSD rather than try to reinstall Arch. 

It would be the only system on the machine, no need to dual boot, and I would like to install it on a GPT disk with ZFS, but I don't know how to set it up to be sure it will boot. In fact, Macbook uses EFI instead of BIOS, though it provides some kind of BIOS emulation (with which linux currently boots). 

I had been looking for some guide, but all I found was related to dual-boot or outdated. In addition to this, every guide on how to set up ZFS installing FreeBSD shows a different procedure and does not explain anything, they just give a list of commands without any detail. The only one I found related to FreeBSD 9 is this one. Now my question is: if *I* follow that guide, will my Macbook boot? And also, where can I find some good documentation on ZFS?

Thanks for your help in advance and sorry for my bad *E*nglish, I'm *I*talian and any correction will be appreciated


----------



## drhigh (Apr 20, 2012)

I have the same model, and I got it to work by using MBR instead of GPT.


----------

